

FriendFeed: Ex-Googlers Create Social Network Experience Using Feeds - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/friendfeed.php

======
jraines
I've checked facebook about 60% less since I got my FriendFeed account. It
really is an awesome site; the UI is like butter. Just wish more of my friends
would join.

<http://friendfeed.com/jraines>

